# ENTJ & Wanderlust



## pwiloson (Jan 15, 2011)

Afternoon all,

My first post here.

I took the MB personality test a few weeks back and was given ENTJ - after doing a lot of reading up on it and stumbling across the forum, it's been interesting to learn just how much it matches my persona.

A bit about me - Grew up with my Mother & Sister until aged 7, then my Father made an appearance for 3 years and left again - thank God. We were, not by any means rich, but we were very comfortably living, nice house etc, then he took the bloody lot and ran to Asia - so I'm pretty fucked off about that and I think that's been a defining contributer to my personality - mainly anger about that. I think that birthed my E & J.

Things are going ok now, except my Mother has suffered from Cancer (all clear, 5 years, huge relief..) but now has MS which brings a lot of frustration and ultimately fuels my N & T. As well as an extremely debilitating neuro/eye condition that means she's going blind.

Basically - I am so focused upon my future and getting out of this rut and being the 'story' - IE - the guy nobody thought would be successful then becomes the most successful - and I will not stop until I achieve that.

Any other ENTJs feel a similar past has sculpted them? and do you have an unhidable Wanderlust? I've recently signed up for the Territorial Army (British Army reserves, FYI) and want nothing more than to be sent on Operations - last year I went travelling around 19 countries, met loads of new people, and generally had the best time of my life.

Due to working restrictions - full time but only 6 month contracts! - I am unable to move out of home ( :angry: ) but given half the chance, I'd be in my own place in a shot - calling the shots in exactly the way I want them called.

Any other ENTJs feel that they're going to fucking explode??? And what is it, for you, that makes you feel that way, and *how do you deal with circumstances you cannot change?*

I'm used to controlling every aspect of my life, right down to the finest detail, so the fact that I cannot make my Mother better nor control my housing situation due to the fact my workplace only issue me 6 month contracts - means I can control fuck all.

An answer to the above question in bold would be most appreciated.

Cheers

Paul

NB - I fucked up my username, should be pwilson, don't know how I messed that up...

EDIT - forgot to add, I find this whole, online talking about yourself lark, to be a bit unusual - so this is really my first time in my adult life I have done this.. normally I prefer more personable social settings


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Not an ENTJ, but same here... I'm thisclose to jumping on a plane to Bhutan ASAP...


----------



## pwiloson (Jan 15, 2011)

God said:


> Not an ENTJ, but same here... I'm thisclose to jumping on a plane to Bhutan ASAP...


Not sure if Bhutan would be my choice... but to life at present, it's probably an option worth at least some consideration.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Things that you cannot change is simply that. I've made it a goal for myself to discern situations that I cannot change and just move around it. The more time to ponder and plan on changing things you cannot change, the less time you have on planning and pondering about the things that you obviously can change. 

Things that I can change, I change indefinitely. Your decision to be successful is an achievement that most don't even think about. Some are just comfortable with where they are in life and don't pursue something more. For me, this is definitely a no-no.


----------

